# Honeywell Ventilantrieb 3-Punkt mit 180N was könnte ich da als ersatz nehmen um 2Punkt PWM zu fahren?



## vollmi (23 September 2021)

Ich habe hier an die 40 Ventilantriebe von Honeywell an Kühldecken.




Diese sitzen auf recht fetten Ventilen.




Der Ventilantrieb kann 180N liefern. alle 2-PT Ventilantriebe die ich so normalerweise einsetze sind alle auf 100N ausgelegt. Hab noch nie grössere gesehen.
Diese Ventilantriebe würde ich gerne gegen 2PT PWM 24VAC Antriebe ersetzen, da es IMHO irgendwie keinen Sinn macht 3 Punkt zu fahren ohne Rückführung, da die Kühldecken ja doch recht träge sind müsste ich noch träger fahren um mit dem Raumtemperaturfühler zu arbeiten.
Hat jemand ne Idee ob ich auf so einem Ventil auch mit nem 100N Ventilantrieb glücklich werde?

Ich würd ja bei Honeywell anfragen, aber da ist kein Durchkommen zu einem Technisch versierten Mitarbeiter.


----------



## vollmi (18 Oktober 2021)

So ich bin endlich bei Honeywell durchgekommen. ich nehme jetzt das M410E1002, das hat 0-10V und der Wirksinn lässt sich per dipschalter drehen.
Sind Preislich aber ein ganz schöner Aufschlag zu den Standard PWM Heizkörperventilantrieben. ^^


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Oktober 2021)

Also, ich würde behaupten, bei Ventilen dieser Dimension schon mit PWM-Ventilen geregelt zu haben. Leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen, was für Fabrikate es waren. Sie waren an Umluft-Deckenkühlgeräten in Konditionierhallen von Fahrzeugprüfständen verbaut und sie hatten eine klassische runde Bauform. Vielleicht waren sie aber auch etwas kleiner.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, worin dein Problem mit den 3P-Antrieben besteht. So wie ich dich verstanden habe, existieren diese doch derzeit schon? Temperatur-Regeln kannst genau so gut ohne Stellungsrückmeldung. Lediglich eine Synchronisation in den Endlagen kommt dann ab und zu mal vor, was jedoch bei Temperaturregelungen in den allermeisten Fällen unproblematisch ist. Eine Umrüstung auf 0..10V ist schon recht kostenintensiv. Neben den Ventilen benötigst du ja auch noch analoge Ausgänge.


----------



## vollmi (18 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nicht, worin dein Problem mit den 3P-Antrieben besteht. So wie ich dich verstanden habe, existieren diese doch derzeit schon? Temperatur-Regeln kannst genau so gut ohne Stellungsrückmeldung. Lediglich eine Synchronisation in den Endlagen kommt dann ab und zu mal vor, was jedoch bei Temperaturregelungen in den allermeisten Fällen unproblematisch ist. Eine Umrüstung auf 0..10V ist schon recht kostenintensiv. Neben den Ventilen benötigst du ja auch noch analoge Ausgänge.


Das Problem war halt. Analoge Ausgänge habe ich noch vier. Digitale Ausgänge nur noch einen auf TRIAC Basis. Die Relaisausgänge wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht nehmen.


----------

